# No había tanta gente que no pudiéramos entrar



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Hola a todos:

¿Me ayudáis?

Tengo un simulacro de examen y tengo que elegir entre dos opciones.

La respuesta correcta es:

No había tanta gente que no "pudiéramos" entrar en la discoteca. 

La respuesta incorrecta es "podíamos." 

No entiendo el uso del subjuntivo imperfecto en esta afirmación. ¿Alguien me lo explica por favor?


----------



## blasita

Hola Adrien:

Lo primero que pensé (por la construcción de la frase y porque ya sé a qué examen te refieres por otro hilo que abriste) fue en _sin que_. Sin embargo, el sentido de *que* en esta oración no es ese, sino algo como: _(como) *para que*, _con lo que el subjuntivo es necesario.

Por favor, espera a que vengan más respuestas, que puedo estar equivocada en la razón.

Saludos.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Hola Blasitas:

No entiendo bien de lo que dices.

¿Estás diciendo que el uso de "que no" en la afirmación es como la construcción de "para que" y por eso hay que utilizar el subjuntivo?

De todos modos gracias por contestar,

Adrien


----------



## Ausias

Hola  a tod@s,

Suscribo lo que dice blasita. La razón es que "que" significa "como para que".


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Ausias, por la confirmación.

Adrien, digo que ese 'que' significa 'para que'. Lo único que he podido encontrar (buscaré más) es esto en el DPD:



> *Introduce oraciones subordinadas finales, con sentido equivalente a* _*para que*: «¡Quítate ese pelucón, que te veamos el pelo de costurera!» (MtnRecuerda Arrecogías [Esp. 1980]); «¡Ven que te vea!» (PomboMetro [Esp. 1990])._


Aquí puedes encontrar más información sobre los usos de 'que': DPD - que.


----------



## sound shift

Buenos,

A mi entender, el empleo de la voz activa ("no podíamos") impondría una interpretación literal: "We were not able (to get in)" - pero sabemos que sí entramos, y por lo tanto hay que emplear el subjuntivo.

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Interesante, Sound, quizás tengas razón.

Yo no usaría el indicativo en esa oración, solo el subjuntivo. Sí podría decir p.ej.: _Había tanta gente que no pudimos entrar_ (pero esto es diferente). La oración es algo enrevesada, la verdad, pero yo sigo pensando que es como un 'que final'.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Hola chavales:

Gracias a todos y gracias blasita por darme el archivo. Voy a leerlo y guardar en enlace de la RAE. 

Aprecio mucho la ayuda. 

Adrien


----------



## trevorb

sound shift said:


> Buenos,
> 
> A mi entender, el empleo de la voz activa ("no podíamos") impondría una interpretación literal: "We were not able (to get in)" - pero sabemos que sí entramos, y por lo tanto hay que emplear el subjuntivo.
> 
> Saludos.



Estoy de acuerdo. Dicho de otra manera, hay antecedente inexistente ('*no* había tanta gente'), algo que exige el empleo del subjuntivo en la clausula subordinada, ya que la subordinada resulta contrafactual o dudosa ¿no?

(Pido perdón a los hispanohablates de este hilo por haberme tenido el atrevimiento de aducir una interpretación distinta a la que sugieren - algo que al leerlo en otros hilos me suele parecer un gran error. Pero, no me parecen intrepretaciónes opuestos sino compelmentarios.)

¡Espero no haber liado el asunto más!

Saludos,

Trevor


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

What would be the closest translation into English of the OP's sentence (that the place was not too crowded so they could get in there)?


----------



## blasita

Adolfo, I think that maybe: _so that (como para que) _or just _that,_ but I'm not too good at translations. What do you think about the grammar here, please?


----------



## trevorb

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> What would be the closest translation into English of the OP's sentence (that the place was not too crowded so they could get in there)?



My literal translation would be: There weren't so many people that we couldn't get into the disco.

(Same meaning as yours, Adolfo, but a more literal translation and a phrase that would require a particular context to make it natural.)

Trevor


----------



## trevorb

blasita said:


> Adolfo, I think that maybe: _so that (como para que)_. What do you think about the grammar here, please?



Sorry, blasita, you beat me to it.

A perfect rendition (for me) of Adolfo's phrase would be: The place was not _so _crowded _that _we couldn't get in.

Trevor


----------



## Ausias

Para acabar de liarla... ¿qué tal esta versión?

"The place wasn't so crowded as to why we couldn't get in"

Gracias


----------



## sound shift

Ausias said:


> Para acabar de liarla... ¿qué tal esta versión?
> 
> "The place wasn't so crowded as to why we couldn't get in"
> 
> Gracias


Por desgracia, no. No se diría así: "as to why" no encaja. Apoyo la propuesta hecha por trevorb: "The place wasn't so crowded that we couldn't get in."


----------



## Ausias

Trevorb, algún género gramatical y un acento...


> Pero, no me parecen intrepretaciónes opuestos sino compelmentarios.



Pero, no me parecen interpretaciones opuestas sino complementarias.

Saludos


----------



## Ausias

Gracias Sound


----------



## blasita

Trevor, yo respeto muchísimo la opinión de los 'no nativos' porque creo que saben muchas veces más gramática que yo. Gracias por tu traducción.

De todas formas, estoy esperando que alguien rebata mi intento de explicación gramatical. En la oración original yo no interpreto ni que entraran ni que no entraran, pero es que, además, creo que esto no influye en la elección del modo en este caso.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

blasita said:


> En la oración original yo no interpreto ni que entraran ni que no entraran,


Sí, tienes razón, como a la quinta lectura logré prestar verdadera atención, y no dice si entraron o no. Solo dice que no estaba tan abarrotado de gente como para que no pudieran entrar, pero si lo hicieron o no es algo que no sabemos:

No había tanta gente que no "pudiéramos" entrar en la discoteca, pero igual nos fuimos a otro sitio.
No había tanta gente que no "pudiéramos" entrar en la discoteca, así que nos metimos a ver cómo estaba el ambiente.


----------



## trevorb

Ausias said:


> Trevorb, algún género gramatical y un acento...
> 
> 
> Pero, no me parecen interpretaciones opuestas sino complementarias.
> 
> Saludos



¡Gracias!


----------



## blasita

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Sí, tienes razón, como a la quinta lectura logré prestar verdadera atención, y no dice si entraron o no. Solo dice que no estaba tan abarrotado de gente como para que no pudieran entrar, pero si lo hicieron o no es algo que no sabemos:



Gracias, Adolfo.

Lo que a mí me gustaría es que alguien pudiera confirmar que la explicación gramatical que he dado es la apropiada en este caso: para que a Adrien y a otros les sea útil.


----------



## AdrienDeLaChicago

Hola a todos:

De nuevo, gracias a todos por contribuir. Estoy de acuerdo con Blasita. Me gustaría una explicación más detallada. 

Veremos. 

Adrien


----------



## blasita

Tranquilos todos: Peter está en camino.


----------



## Peterdg

Estoy de acuerdo de que es una frase enredada.

Se trata de una oración consecutiva.
Del DPD


> *tanto
> *...*1.3.* También se emplea como cuantificador intensivo, seguido de una oración consecutiva introducida por la conjunción _que_ (→ que, 2.3):_ «Había pasado tanta hambre que había perdido de vista toda proporción»_ (Mendoza _Ciudad_ [Esp. 1986]); _«Estaba tan débil que no me costó trabajo vencerlo»_ (Mendoza _Satanás_ [Col. 2002]); _«Lo estoy pasando tan mal que ya no comparto el ideario de Víctor»_ (Marsé _Rabos_ [Esp. 2000]).


Ahora ya tenemos algún elemento para ir a buscar en las gramáticas
NGLEec
Del artículo *25.13k *(_transcripción mía_): este tipo de construcción se llama CONSECUTIVOS INTENSIVOS y están formados por los cuantificadores _tanto/tanta/tantos/tantas _y su forma apocopada _tan ...
_


> *25.13.l
> *El modo en que aparece el verbo en estas oraciones es el indicativo. No obstante, se ha observado que el subjuntivo puede estar inducido en ellas por un elemento externo al grupo consecutivo. Así, si se niega la oración _Son tan fuertes que no se los puede derrotar_, se obtiene _No son tan fuertes que no se los pueda derrotar _donde la primera negación induce el modo subjuntivo en la subordinada.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Peter. De lo que yo no estaba segura era de la 'etiqueta', es decir, de qué tipo de oración se trataba. O sea que es consecutiva y no final.

Pero no lo entiendo bien (soy un poco cortita); no capto del todo la relación exacta de la oración de este hilo con las de las citas y no con otras parecidas. ¿Podrías explicarlo un poquito más, por favor? Especialmente, por qué no puede ser considerado un 'que' final o parecido.

Gracias otra vez. Un saludo.


----------



## Peterdg

blasita said:


> Pero no lo entiendo bien (soy un poco cortita); no capto del todo la relación exacta de la oración de este hilo con las de las citas y no con otras parecidas. ¿Podrías explicarlo un poquito más, por favor?





> No había tanta gente que no "pudiéramos" entrar en la discoteca.


Esta oración tiene exactamente la misma estructura como "_No son tan fuertes que no se los pueda derrotar_" y por eso, la manera en la que funciona el modo verbal coincide en los dos casos.
 "no son tan fuertes que" ~= "no había tanta gente que"



> Especialmente, por qué no puede ser considerado un 'que' final o parecido.


Se puede, se puede.

Pero, si lo consideras como una oración final, ¿por qué no funciona en un caso positivo?: "Había tanta gente que no pudimos entrar". Si este "que" en la frase original coincidiese con un "para que", también tendría que hacerlo en una frase positiva, ¿no? y si fuera así, también tendría que regir un subjuntivo ("para que" = siempre con subjuntivo).


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Peter. Un saludito.


----------

